

It Can Wait. Take The Pledge - jkuria
http://www.itcanwait.com/videos/

======
sgentle
There's actually a campaign on the same subject running in Sydney at the
moment. Although the difference in execution is pretty amusing. Ours is called
"get your hand off it": [http://www.transport.nsw.gov.au/media-releases/no-
more-excus...](http://www.transport.nsw.gov.au/media-releases/no-more-excuses-
get-your-hand-it)

------
john_fushi
It is really sad that texting while driving is enough of a problematic to
require such sensibilisation. If you don't understand the implications of
diverting your attention to this point while driving, you shouldn't have the
right to drive. And texting seems to divert enought attention that some people
died walking in between the subway`s wagons.

